# Flying Tern sailboat



## anadon (May 9, 2001)

I just learned that the little 14'' boat I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago is a Flying Tern, made by the Van de Stadt company of The Netherlands. My partner and I have been sailing and restoring the boat for two summers now. Are there other Flying Tern sailors out there? We''d like to make contact, share tips, learn where to buy sails, etc. It''s a sporty, fast little boat, though a little unstable. We love it.


----------



## lrosman (Sep 10, 2001)

I own a Flying Tern. It has been in the family over 20 years. I love the way it handles and do not consider it unstable. It does have a problem with weather helm in that the tiller can''t always handle the wind. We have never turned it over but have filled it with water several times. 

My question to you , it what kind of trailer do you have. Our Cox boat trailer was recently totalled and we are having a hard time finding a replacement. Any suggestions on makes?


----------



## maia10312 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Flying Tern Associations*

Hi There, There is little information to be found about Terns, or Sterns as they are known in Holland. There is a flying tern association which can be found at flyingternusa.org

There is also a yahoo group for the US flying tern association which can be found under this site.

Happy Sailing!

Gretchen


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maia-

Chances are pretty likely they don't own or care about flying terns any more, since their posts are SEVEN YEARS OLD. Please check dates before responding to a thread. Also, I suggest you read the post in my signature to help you get the most out of your time on sailnet. Welcome to sailnet...


----------



## StephenSzikora (Jul 18, 2008)

A thread has value as an archive of information and when someone can add to that information they should be encouraged to do so. It is not just a private conversation with the original poster. The additional information on the Flying Tern is of value to me! Thanks Maia.


----------



## maia10312 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Stephen...


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

StephenSzikora said:


> A thread has value as an archive of information and when someone can add to that information they should be encouraged to do so. It is not just a private conversation with the original poster. The additional information on the Flying Tern is of value to me! Thanks Maia.


I agree. I had not heard of these boats before, and checked out the site mentioned above. They look like neat little boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Flying Tern - Van de Stadt, Netherland Mfg 1955*

This to reply to a2001 "thread"---

Is there anyone, or group, interested or sailing the Flying Tern?

My Tern is going into the water, Summer 2010 after 15 years of storage.

The number is 1010. Anyone out there with interest or experience with

this class/ if so lemme know, thanks. Norwale


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I built a mast for a Flying Tern about 20 years ago and had an opportunity to sail it several times. Great little boat. I had heard from the owner that it was an Uffa Fox design but had never been able to confirm this.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya gotta love SailingDog and ya gotta' wonder how many of his 35K + posts have been reminding people that the thread they replied to are MORE THEN X YEARS old. His advice about things nautical is always valuable but when he is working for the 'old thread posting' police he is more of a barking SailingDog then a helping one.
I belong to several groups and many of them are slow and obscure enough that no one cares how old a post is as long as it is related to the original post (moyermarine.com comes to mind, where they chastised me for posting an SD 'old thread' post on someone).
Apologies for the thread hijack.
Back to your regular Flying Tern network...


----------



## lyrch (Dec 1, 2009)

You guys are my new heroes. This thread is exactly what I've been looking for for awhile (meaning with 2 yrs). My grandfather left a flying tern to me but it needs some restoration. I'm hoping you guys could point me towards some resources such as parts vendors. My major problem is that the ballast plugs are done and I need new ones before I can put it back on the water.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## zap387 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Flying tern Info*

I just recently bought a Flying Tern and I also some of the original paper work I have some instructions and 3 diagrams of the boat if that is helpful to anyone. I have to get to a scanner and scan them so they will be online soon.


----------



## dennyjlane (Aug 5, 2010)

*Old time Flying Tern owner*

I too am glad this very old posting was around. My family has a Tern that we bought used and have been sailing it each summer for 43 years. This is how I leaned to sail.

It is as quick now as it ever was. Have replaced the mast and sails but hull is in good shape (having repaired the hole from the hurricane some 20 yrs back).

I believe it is hull "918" which is branded into the underside of the hiking stick.

I have two questions - 
1) The center board bolt (not a pin) has been rusting for years - but it is time to replace. Any advise for this thru hull bolt?

2) I also need to replace the bung covers for the seats/floatation tanks. They basically still work but starting to rot.

Happy Flying Tern owner on a lake in SE Connecticut.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very glad to hear people got use of this OLD thread. Had the same situation with my old boat, that very few know about. Found some new information after many years passing since the original poster queried.

And, of course, people were admonished about reviving old threads and directed to read a thread ...

I'm wholly into the *archive* value of threads.

Still waiting for a response via PM on the specs of my boat. Then, I can share that information via email with a couple up in Canada who own a similar boat.

Have fun. Looking forward to a little boat time this weekend.


----------



## maia10312 (Jul 7, 2008)

*flying tern group on facebook*

Hi All, Just an FYI... In addition to the flying tern group on yahoo... which can be found at: flyingternsailboats : Flying Tern There are also a couple facebook pages/groups which have just been created in hopes of resurecting a flying tern organization. the one which is in use now can be found at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flying-Tern-Sailboats/143157949103110 please come check it out, join, post pics, ask questions, etc... its new, so there isnt much yet, but all welcome!

Happy Sailing!


----------



## mwsmithgc (Jul 13, 2015)

anadon said:


> I just learned that the little 14'' boat I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago is a Flying Tern, made by the Van de Stadt company of The Netherlands. My partner and I have been sailing and restoring the boat for two summers now. Are there other Flying Tern sailors out there? We''d like to make contact, share tips, learn where to buy sails, etc. It''s a sporty, fast little boat, though a little unstable. We love it.


I have the original jib, mainsail with battens, tiller and rudder for a 1968 (I think) Flying Tern that I'd like to sell. All in good condition for anyone looking to restore a boat. I can be reached at :

Michael W. Smith
336 Regina Court
Millersville, MD 21108

410-903-0761


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

There used to be a very good Dutch web page for this boat, but it is gone now. You can still view parts of it via archive.org. Search for flying tern and see what turns (haha) up.


----------



## shipshaper (Sep 24, 2016)

anadon said:


> I just learned that the little 14'' boat I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago is a Flying Tern, made by the Van de Stadt company of The Netherlands. My partner and I have been sailing and restoring the boat for two summers now. Are there other Flying Tern sailors out there? We''d like to make contact, share tips, learn where to buy sails, etc. It''s a sporty, fast little boat, though a little unstable. We love it.


I owned a Flying Tern from 1983 until 1989, when I quit the landsman's lifestyle and bought a Sailstar Corsair (later the Bristol 24) and sailed away into the sunset. Lived aboard and cruised her till '04 when cancer moved aboard and finally drove me ashore. I left the Tern (MYOT) on her trailer at a friend's house in No. VA, where it finally wore out its welcome and my friend found her a new home. Always wondered what became of her - anyone?
BTW - long ago, FTs were available from [Annapolis (MD)Boat Rentals (later Annapolis Sailing School)] per an advert in an old issue of Yachting magazine. Oddly enough, I worked for the Sailing School 1996-2003 when they were still doing the Annapolis Sailboat Show. She's a sweet little boat - wherever I sailed her - Annapolis area - passing sailors always hollered to me "Now, THAT's the way to go!". But did I listen? PS - She wasn't "unstable" - the word is "tender", which quickly disappears when heeled. It's a GOOD thing!


----------



## ricardo juanes laviad (Apr 18, 2017)

Does any one know if 19 knots its too much wind for a flying tern?


----------



## Pedro Carlos Abellan (Oct 29, 2017)

xsboats said:


> I built a mast for a Flying Tern about 20 years ago and had an opportunity to sail it several times. Great little boat. I had heard from the owner that it was an Uffa Fox design but had never been able to confirm this.


Hola soy Pedro Carlos de Denia (Alicante) tengo una gaviota voladora, soy navegante de toda la vida y fanático de éste tipo de barco, veo que hay una asociación de éste tipo de barcos y me gustaría entrar en esta asociación, saludos.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2020)

oh dear, i knew my boat was old, but had no idea how out of date. dad passed this year and in the barn found a flying tern with a wooden mast and boom. looks like all the parts are there, so im pushing forward on restoring it and sailing on lake nockamixon in eastern Pa the spring of 2021 (if any of us are still alive)







.


----------



## Weatherman (Aug 25, 2021)

slip said:


> oh dear, i knew my boat was old, but had no idea how out of date. dad passed this year and in the barn found a flying tern with a wooden mast and boom. looks like all the parts are there, so im pushing forward on restoring it and sailing on lake nockamixon in eastern Pa the spring of 2021 (if any of us are still alive)
> View attachment 137244
> .


I'm here, I just aquired a Flying Tern today and now we start a long restoration to next spring. Please share your work and I will as well.


----------



## jane bowker (Sep 3, 2021)

hi, My husband bought a Flying Tern to restore. I hope this community can help him or share ideas. He seems to like working on it.


----------



## Weatherman (Aug 25, 2021)

jane bowker said:


> hi, My husband bought a Flying Tern to restore. I hope this community can help him or share ideas. He seems to like working on it.


I'm just starting a restoration of a 64, FT slow start but thinking about building a new wooden mast and boom to the list so I'll post picks once I get more progress


----------



## Darkstar72 (Nov 17, 2021)

anadon said:


> I just learned that the little 14'' boat I bought at a yard sale a couple of years ago is a Flying Tern, made by the Van de Stadt company of The Netherlands. My partner and I have been sailing and restoring the boat for two summers now. Are there other Flying Tern sailors out there? We''d like to make contact, share tips, learn where to buy sails, etc. It''s a sporty, fast little boat, though a little unstable. We love it.


I also bought one this past summer restoring ,it is definitely a fun little boat


zap387 said:


> *Flying tern Info*
> 
> I just recently bought a Flying Tern and I also some of the original paper work I have some instructions and 3 diagrams of the boat if that is helpful to anyone. I have to get to a scanner and scan them so they will be online soon.


I would love to get a copy of those I bought a tern this past summer to restore


----------



## jane bowker (Sep 3, 2021)

My husband created a facebook group for the 14 ft dingy -- flying tern sailboat -- to communicate ideas -pics- needs - or whatever Jane


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I don't know how much you have found, but the "Flying Tern" was designed in 1956 by Van De Stadt from the Netherlands, but Van De Stadt did not actually build them. (Van De Stadt is still in business and you might be able to buy a set of plans from them) In Europe they are known as the "Stern" class, which is the Dutch name for the same species of gull. Apparently they were still actively raced in Northern Europe until around 2003.
Here is a link to the class rules Klassevoorschriften oude Stern
And here are the drawings for the boats. Klassevoorschriften
Here are some rigging diagrams Wedstrijdkalender VSN

Flying Terns began life as a hot molded ply wooden boat but were later built in Fiberglass, and some were glass with wooden decks. Most Flying Terns were built northern Europe but they were also built in Canada at Grampian and by Paceship. I seem to recall that Ray Greene may have also built a few. I believe Butler in England built them as well.

Someone above mentioned that they thought Uffa Fox may have designed the Flying Tern. That is a natural mistake. Uffa Fox did design a lot of small planing dinghies, and the Brits claim he design the first boat designed to be a planning design. He also designed a series of boats whose names began with the word 'Flying', but this wasn't one of them, even if it does look a little like Uffa's work.

Jeff


----------



## kgovoni52 (7 mo ago)

lyrch said:


> You guys are my new heroes. This thread is exactly what I've been looking for for awhile (meaning with 2 yrs). My grandfather left a flying tern to me but it needs some restoration. I'm hoping you guys could point me towards some resources such as parts vendors. My major problem is that the ballast plugs are done and I need new ones before I can put it back on the water. Thanks for any and all help!


 My name is kevin.Have sailed terns for 30yrs or more. Have 2 and one is in great shape for sale. Have many small parts n rigging, center board tiller extensions. E mail me @ [email protected]. I use to refurbish them. Thanks


----------



## kgovoni52 (7 mo ago)

lyrch said:


> You guys are my new heroes. This thread is exactly what I've been looking for for awhile (meaning with 2 yrs). My grandfather left a flying tern to me but it needs some restoration. I'm hoping you guys could point me towards some resources such as parts vendors. My major problem is that the ballast plugs are done and I need new ones before I can put it back on the water.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!


Contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Mike Bowke (Aug 22, 2021)

jane bowker said:


> hi, My husband bought a Flying Tern to restore. I hope this community can help him or share ideas. He seems to like working on it.


Hi. Her husband here. Boat is done !


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

Mike Bowke said:


> Hi. Her husband here. Boat is done !


It is obligatory to send pics when you say something like that around here...


----------



## jane bowker (Sep 3, 2021)

trying to pull off phone....


----------



## jane bowker (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## jane bowker (Sep 3, 2021)

sorry, not too good on computer and up loads I know i need a better trailer. but it works in yard
Mike


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

jane bowker said:


> sorry, not too good on computer and up loads I know i need a better trailer. but it works in yard


Looks good, Mike!


----------

